# Darton Trailmaster equipment ???



## tiz13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey,
how you guys doing?? congraz to all you guys for the fantastic forum. 
I have a Darton Trailmaster, i don't know the year but i saw it on a thread here and it was called "darton trailmaster mint" i got it as a present from my dad's friend, but i'm missing rest, sight, peep, and wrist sling. 

I was thinking about setting it up like this :

Rest: Limbsaver Pro V;

Sight: Trophy Ridge Outlaw Bow sight, or
TruGlo Rite Site XS, or the 
Apex Bone Collector Tundra bow sight.
And if you guys have some suggestions, post 'em. 
I don't know if i should buy a Peep with aligner tube or not. 

I'd also like to replace my string with a Vaportrail string, but i don't know if my bow is 1 cam, 1/5-2 cam bow or whatever it is, i also don't know the length of the string i'd need, so if you guys could help me out, i'd really appreciate that.

Thank you Tiziano


----------



## tiz13 (Aug 19, 2011)

no one can help me??


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Darton Trailmaster*

Darton made them from 1991 to 1994. Darton made two Trailmaster bows, One had a 55" string and the other had a 58 1/2" string. 55" string had a HEW A cam and 58 1/2" string had a HEW B cam.:wink:


----------



## tiz13 (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks a lot man, is it a pretty good bow to start?? Are the strings measured the same way as the Vaportrail are?? Varprtrail VXT or the 452 one?? and for the other equipment?? I'm shooting Gold Tip XTHunter 7595 with Twister vanes( awesome) and a 100gr field tip.
Thank you guys


----------



## tiz13 (Aug 19, 2011)

in my bow, there is like a BL on the cam, so i guess is the second one


----------



## tiz13 (Aug 19, 2011)

no one can help??


----------

